# Tips for someone entering the field



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

nocelc said:


> Im in school now graduating march 2nd and entering this field ne tips for an upndcoming Electrician


 don't text on the job


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

rewire said:


> don't text on the job


Even better, leave your freakin phone in your car!!!!


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Show up on time, pay attention, ask questions.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Show up on time.
Keep accurate records of the times and places you worked.
Keep accurate inventory records if this is your job.
Stock the truck after using something.
Maintain company tools.
Constantly improve your knowledge and mechanical skill.
Clean up your work area.
Minimize mistakes.
Use scrap material where possible.
No side jobs except for your mom.
Study if enrolled in apprenticeship.
Keep up with the latest NEC and local code amendments.
Don't borrow tools or anything from other workers without permission.
If you borrow something and break/lose it, buy them a new one.
Inform the shop of changes in your contact information.
Learn how to read and understand blueprints, job specs, etc.
Don't bring pets, children, or friends to the job.
Don't leave early without permission.
Don't miss days without a good reason.
Ask for time off well in advance.
Schedule vacation in writing. Keep a copy.
Advise job supervisor when you can not work overtime.
No working on live circuits if you're not qualified.
Don't expect much in the way of gratitude from anyone.
Be pleasant to customers regardless. Or leave.
Don't quote a price to anyone for anything.
Plan your work. Work your plan. 
Evaluate your work each day on the way home. 
Help load and unload the trucks bringing material.
Don't use the couple top steps of a ladder.
Do not climb up the ‘back side’ of a ladder.
No smoking. Period.
Do every job the best way you know how.
Observe the work of other trades.
Look over electrical work wherever you can.
If you’re not sure, ask.
Read trade publications and manufacturers literature.
Attend trade shows.
Check material against invoice before signing for it.
No swearing, vulgar language or off-color/racist remarks.
Thank your boss for your job now and then.
If you ever get a bonus, say thanks.
Drive safely with seat belt in place.
Store material in the truck so the load will not injure you.
Tie down all ladders and other objects on the roof.
Cover material to protect it from the elements.
Wear appropriate clothing for the elements.
Have a spare set of work clothes just in case.
Keep your first aid kit stocked and readily available.
Tools are not disposable. They are intended to be used more than once.
Know the location of the nearest emergency clinic and how to get there.
Update your first aid and CPR skills.
Notify the supervisor when damage is caused.
If you’re the last one out the door at the end, lock it.
Observe daily weather reports to anticipate hazardous changes.
Drink fluids to avoid heat stroke. Wear a hat in the sun.
Use tools only for the use they were intended.
Do not over-extend break and lunch periods.
Have several pair of dry gloves ready in winter.
If you find a lost tool, try your best to locate the proper owner.
Keep your job car in good working order.
Keep your hand tools in good working order.
No vulgar or offensive clothing (t-shirts, hats, etc.)
Be truthful when responding to supervisors.
Try to get a variety of work experience.
Volunteer for a difficult job now and then.
Go along to get along.
Put everything back where you got it.
The floor is not your personal garbage can.
Neither is the top of drop-ceiling tiles.
Care for your injuries. Stay healthy.
Own up and admit to your mistakes.
Don't take chances on ladders or scaffolding.
Don't take chances with live power.
Build up a backup set of hand tools for the day when yours are taken or lost.
Keep all company material and tools secure.
Do not use unsafe equipment. Report it immediately. 
Replace hacksaw blade as often as needed.
Replace utility knife blade as often as needed.
Don’t be afraid to report theft /abuse / illegal activity.
Don't wear jewelry.
Don't antagonize or fight with other workers. Walk away.
Help other workers as needed.
Keep the radio volume at a reasonable level, if a radio is allowed.
Alcohol and drugs are absolutely forbidden.
Wear safety glasses and ear protection as appropriate.
Check your shoes/boots before entering the finished area of a building.
Be cautious working on new buildings during lightning storms.
When lifting, observe proper back position.
If something is too heavy for you ask for help.
Wear proper footgear to protect ankles from uneven ground.
Wear hard sole shoes where sharp objects like nails are present.
Wear a hard hat as required or where sensible.
Maintain GFCI in good working order.
Return phone calls promptly. 
Use all safety equipment when required to.
*Your cell phone is no excuse for not working.*
*Put on a belt and pull up your pants to your waist.*


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Thats a good list sparky :thumbsup:. Build up a backup set of hand tools for the day when yours are taken or lost.
I found out the other day how important this one is. I towed my trailer to the job about 30miles from home only to realize i forgot my Tool Bag in the other truck. I was lucky enough to scrounge enough tools out of the trailer to get the job done.


----------



## 4444 (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks 480Sparky. I am brand new (about to apply for an apprenticeship) and appreciate your advice.


----------



## AaronJohnTurner (Nov 16, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Show up on time.
> Keep accurate records of the times and places you worked.
> Keep accurate inventory records if this is your job.
> Stock the truck after using something.
> ...


The only side jobs I've ever done were for my mom. :laughing:


----------



## AaronJohnTurner (Nov 16, 2009)

And as a first year 5 months in the trade the most important piece of advice I can give you is ask ask ask questions. Hopefully you have a smart boss or supervising journeyman that will appreciate you taking the inititative to ask a million questions and pay dilligent attention to the answers. I know my boss sure does, and it's how I've done most of my learning. Also no minor mistake is a failure as long as you learn from it.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

user5941 said:


> don't text on the job


 Does anyone miss user5941?:no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Does anyone miss user5941?:no:


 
No...........


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Does anyone miss user5941?:no:


I don't miss his almost maniacal ranting about unionism but I don't understand all the hatred for the guy either. :blink:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

AaronJohnTurner said:


> And as a first year 5 months in the trade the most important piece of advice I can give you is ask ask ask questions. Hopefully you have a smart boss or supervising journeyman that will appreciate you taking the inititative to ask a million questions and pay dilligent attention to the answers. I know my boss sure does, and it's how I've done most of my learning. Also no minor mistake is a failure as long as you learn from it.



Thats Good AJT!

And remember: The only stupid question is the 1 you don't ask.
(meaning you think you know)
But to compound that---- THINK- before you ask- then get confirmation.

Most times you will have the answer- just confirm.:thumbsup:


----------



## AaronJohnTurner (Nov 16, 2009)

leland said:


> Thats Good AJT!
> 
> And remember: The only stupid question is the 1 you don't ask.
> (meaning you think you know)
> ...


I like your clarification! Often times I'll ask questions that I'm fairly sure I know the answer to, just to be sure, because as far as the CEC is concerned, I don't know code for anything really. And it SUCKS when you gotta redo one hour's worth of work when you could have taken 5 minutes to check something quick with the man in charge. Gotta get to school first and learn some code, until then, just gotta ask the questions..


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

AaronJohnTurner said:


> I like your clarification! Often times I'll ask questions that I'm fairly sure I know the answer to, just to be sure, because as far as the CEC is concerned, I don't know code for anything really. And it SUCKS when you gotta redo one hour's worth of work when you could have taken 5 minutes to check something quick with the man in charge. Gotta get to school first and learn some code, until then, just gotta ask the questions..


1-Always a good idea.
2-Another GREAT idea.

Both will lead you in a good direction. 
BUT..... Always question Authority!
This is where learning the code comes in,it will intersect with experience and knowledge.

You both learn.:thumbsup:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Since you put this in the Safety part of the forum I'll start with that. Don't do stupid things that will get you hurt. Question the safety aspect of things that make you uncomfortable. Don't work live wires. 

In general don't get your hopes up to much. Just show up ready to work and do the best you can. No running on the job, just work hard. You are going to run into some real morons out there but remember you'll likely work for a lot of companies in your career. Don't take crap from anyone and keep on trucking.


----------



## Belman3587 (Feb 9, 2010)

As someone trying to enter the field I was wondering if anyone knows where I could find information on a recent injury/mortality rate?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Belman3587 said:


> As someone trying to enter the field I was wondering if anyone knows where I could find information on a recent injury/mortality rate?


Try here - http://www.osha.gov/oshstats/work.html

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

nocelc said:


> Im in school now graduating march 2nd and entering this field ne tips for an upndcoming Electrician


 
Learn how to spell NE, punctuate and spell UPNDCOMING!


----------



## bdeots (Feb 10, 2010)

If you have to use a fork or spoon to eat it then its not break.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

join the navy


----------



## adam4all (Sep 14, 2008)

Buy a small LED flashlight and carry it with you at all times.

If the lights go out do not move if you can't see where you are going.

Almost killed myself in a parkade stumbling around as a second year - when the lights came on I was about 5 feet away from an open manhole.


----------



## SPINA ELECTRIC (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow 480 I think you covered it all lol


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

Be prepared for long-term unemployment. Seems to go hand in hand with this trade


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

bdeots said:


> If you have to use a fork or spoon to eat it then its not break.


:thumbup:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Learn what a multi-wire branch circuit is and what will happen if you take the wrong wirenut off.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> Learn what a multi-wire branch circuit is and what will happen if you take the wrong wirenut off.



You mean like this?


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Just like that. It seems a little complicated for some to understand that even if you "just take it off for a second" it lets all the smoke out.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> Just like that. It seems a little complicated for some to understand that even if you "just take it off for a second" it lets all the smoke out.



Usually, two or three cycles is all it takes.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

It's happened to me only one time. took the cover off of a junction box and heard a wire nut hit the floor. Took out a microwave a tv and a stereo.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

nocelc said:


> Im in school now graduating march 2nd and entering this field ne tips for an upndcoming Electrician


 
Get as much education as you can, go into IT engineering or something along those lines and avoid this or any full time construction position.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

join the navy


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

randomkiller said:


> Get as much education as you can, go into IT engineering or something along those lines and avoid this or any full time construction position.


so your saying i should have stayed in IT and engineering?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> so your saying i should have stayed in IT and engineering?


 
Anything but construction.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

randomkiller said:


> Anything but construction.


I hated my job. I for some ****ed up reason love working in the elements and playing with wires. but i did go into VDV, so its for the better. I guess i do always have the other **** as a fall back, but work is pretty decent for the C cards


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

The coffee you bought on the way in, should be drank on the way in as well. Don't come on the job with a coffee in your hand, your boss pays for 2 hands after start time. 
also when its cold remember the heat is in the tools.

there that is at least 3 cents worth.


----------

